# panic after reboot command



## Sebastian (May 22, 2018)

Hello ,

today it was my first time that I used updating freebsd via svn .

I followed the procedure from the handbook, for now it seems to be stable .

But if I reboot the machine manually than I'm getting a panic .

For me it seems it reboots without problems. Anything I can do to fix this ? 


```
May 22 12:19:39 freebsd savecore: reboot after panic: solaris assert: spa_writeable(spa), file: /usr/src/sys/cddl/co
ntrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/spa.c, line: 6841                                                             
May 22 12:19:39 freebsd savecore: writing core to /var/crash/vmcore.2
```


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD and which source branch did you use?


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2018)

```
freebsd% cd /usr/src
freebsd% svn infp
Unknown subcommand: 'infp'
Type 'svn help' for usage.
freebsd% svn info
Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/src
URL: https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.1
Relative URL: ^/releng/11.1
Repository Root: https://svn.freebsd.org/base
Repository UUID: ccf9f872-aa2e-dd11-9fc8-001c23d0bc1f
Revision: 334026
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: gordon
Last Changed Rev: 333375
Last Changed Date: 2018-05-08 19:18:24 +0200 (Tue, 08 May 2018)
```


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2018)

If you're going to stay with 11.1-RELEASE I would suggest using freebsd-update(8) to update/upgrade your system. You can build it yourself of course but the build process can take a few hours to complete, depending on your hardware.


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2018)

I'm using a custom kernel , that is why I want to upgrade via src.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2018)

Sebastian said:


> I'm using a custom kernel


Why? There's very little reason to run a custom kernel these days.


----------



## abishai (May 23, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Why? There's very little reason to run a custom kernel these days.


For example, for EVDEV support. evdev module require kernel option as well.


----------



## Sebastian (May 23, 2018)

I'm using VNET.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2018)

abishai said:


> For example, for EVDEV support. evdev module require kernel option as well.


Isn't that only available on -CURRENT? Has it been MFC'ed yet?


----------



## abishai (May 23, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Isn't that only available on -CURRENT? Has it been MFC'ed yet?


Nope, it was MFC'ed before 11.1-RELEASE  but still disabled in GENERIC. https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/release/11.1.0/sys/conf/options#L996
I must say it works perfectly - one driver for all of my stuff.


----------



## Sebastian (May 25, 2018)

I found this bug .
VIMAGE and TCP_RFC7413 panic:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216613

After applying the provided patches everything works !

I manually patched the files. If I upgrade the /usr/src dir next time , I think my changes are reverted.  Is there a directory  in /usr/src where I can put my patches and they are applied every time ?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2018)

How do you update your sources? If you use subversion the changes should stay merged in, or at least give you the option to accept which side to use.



Sebastian said:


> Is there a directory in /usr/src where I can put my patches and they are applied every time ?


Nothing I'm aware of. It's not common to have custom patches in the source code, so there's nothing provisioned for it.


----------

